# Scott CR1 Team complete bike for $1699 @ REI, good deal?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Try to make a decision here... need your feedback..
REI selling Scott CR1 Team complete bikes (105 triple, ksyrium equip wheels, some ritchey parts) for $1699. Is that a good deal?
what's the market price for CR1 frameset in U.S. nowadays?

I'm not too impressed with the 105 triple, thinking of striping it down and selloff the components and use the $ to upgrade to DA. what do you think?

Kwan


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Kwantani said:


> Try to make a decision here... need your feedback..
> REI selling Scott CR1 Team complete bikes (105 triple, ksyrium equip wheels, some ritchey parts) for $1699. Is that a good deal?
> what's the market price for CR1 frameset in U.S. nowadays?
> 
> ...


 I'd say that is a pretty decent deal. Yeah, after you sell the 105, the frame will be a hell of a deal.


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

FTF said:


> I'd say that is a pretty decent deal. Yeah, after you sell the 105, the frame will be a hell of a deal.


How much do the frames differ from CR1 Team to CR1 Team Issue?

thanks

petzi-baer


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

team issue is ~80g lighter, or something in that neighborhood.




petzi-baer said:


> How much do the frames differ from CR1 Team to CR1 Team Issue?
> 
> thanks
> 
> petzi-baer


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Kwantani said:


> team issue is ~80g lighter, or something in that neighborhood.


 Yeah, and actually the pro, and the team are stiffer too. So there's a weight penalty, but you get added stiffness.


----------



## cherrypop (Oct 10, 2005)

FTF said:


> I'd say that is a pretty decent deal. Yeah, after you sell the 105, the frame will be a hell of a deal.


That's exactly what I did. 

I've got the frame built up with Dura Ace and WCS carbon and love it. 

--

http://www.bikefeed.com


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

bought it on Friday ....

Petzi-Baer


----------

